# Recert by Exam



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

So... I'm sadistic, apparently. I'm attempting to recert NREMT-P by exam.

I take the test in 7 hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is that sadism or masochism? Either way, we know you are insane. :wacko:


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 2, 2012)

Did mine that way last time... seemed easier than dealing with the myriad requirements. Hardest part was tracking down the people I needed signatures from. I recommend it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

Sadism is sitting through a refresher course.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 2, 2012)

I like refreshers.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

Well.. Paperwork snafu. Apparently I wasn't registered to test today. I go back NEXT week instead.


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok. Tested this afternoon. 80 questions and it shut off. Seemed easier than I remember.

I guess I have to wait until tomorrow to get my score.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> Ok. Tested this afternoon. 80 questions and it shut off. Seemed easier than I remember.
> 
> I guess I have to wait until tomorrow to get my score.



Much quicker than the refresher course. One thing I found interesting when I recerted by exam was that I knew whenever I missed a question because the next question was always a comparative softball.


----------

